# Build it!



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Getting closer.

Waited since October for my C59 MTBK. Received a month ago after changing it from a EPQ.

Finally settled on wheels. Decided that there are no options for 60mm+ deep carbon clinchers that are wide and went with the front/rear Zipp 808 Firecrest Beyond Black Carbon Clinchers. I had to purchase the Campy conversion cassette body since only the 303 and 404 are outfitted with a Campy freehub stock. Oh well, if I decide to sell the 808's I can now offer them for both Shimano/Sram or Campy.










Wheels are coming from 2 different warehouses. I will likely remove the Zipp decals and keep the 808 and Firecrest graphics.

Ordered up Vittoria Open Corsa Evo's and debated between 23 and 25's. Decided on 23's for clearance issues and because Ive always used 23's which work great on the new wider (HED C2/ Firecrest) wheels.










All of the Campy Super Record 11 parts should be here this week, 175 Ti crank, 11/25 cassette but, I am now an authorized Zero Gravity dealer so I will spec the new Gravitas SL calipers for this build instead of Campy calipers.










I finally went to order a Selle Italia SLR saddle and am told that they are back ordered until mid April :mad2:

https://***************/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/2011-Selle-Italia-SLR-Kit-Carbonio-Flow-Saddle.jpg

I still need to decide on a 110 or 120 mm stem and a 42 or 44 cm bar and am between 3T or running my own. I'd like to do a shallow drop and am thinking the 3T ARX LTD 110mm stem and 3T Ergosum LTD in a 42 will win me over.










I enjoy building them almost as much as I do riding them, almost.

I'll be sure to post up complete pics hopefully next week.

MSRP: $15K :23:


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

can't wait to see the final product!!!!


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Clinchers???? That frame deserves tubulars.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

chaulk61 said:


> Clinchers???? That frame deserves tubulars.


I was back and forward between the Mavic Cosmic Carbon 80's which are only available as a tubular but really need a wheel that doesn't require glue, curing, stretching etc. I may still one day get a set to use as a race wheel but for now, I like the ease of changing a quick flat and the wide wheels do make a difference but I totally hear where you are coming from.

Cheers.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Here is what I can tell you - I have a pair of 1500 gram hand built wheels with DT Swiss 240 hubs, I have the new Cosmic SLR clincher wheels at 50m and 1500 grams. I also have tubular Cosmic Ultimates.

If you want to do go faster, in almost any scenario possible, the Ultimates are the wheel. Hands down. The SLR is a bad-ass wheelset, but it is only faster in some scenarios than the hand-built wheels.

With Mavic offfering MP3 program for a $1 - man, that's hard to beat.

Like you I ride a big bike - 58 sloping colnago - so technically 2cm bigger than yours.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Done!

Out to ride it. 15.3 Lbs.

More later...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice

from the picture, looks like the saddle could be more level and the handlebars could be made with the drops parallel to the floor that would place the shifters lower and on a better position.

... and those Zipp stickers are too busy


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Nice
> 
> from the picture, looks like the saddle could be more level and the handlebars could be made with the drops parallel to the floor that would place the shifters lower and on a better position.
> 
> ... and those Zipp stickers are too busy


Great minds think alike! After the quick 20 mile maiden voyage in 10 mph headwinds (that soon after became tail winds) I did adjust the saddle to a flat position horizontal with the top tube. I also tilted the bars forward so the drops and shifters are at a more appropriate angle. I lowered the seat post 10mm and, I will eventually remove the Zipp decals and just leave the 808 graphic there, (wanted to make sure the wheels have no flaws as it is easier to return/warranty/replace when they don't look modified).

I may end up swapping the 120mm stem for a 110mm one, but we'll see after a few more rides. Same goes for the bars, from a 44cm to a 42cm but we'll see... If there were a 115mm stem and 43cm bar that might be ideal.

The ride is as expected, fast, comfortable, stiff, great vibration dampening, solid cornering and acceleration. It's not as stiff as my old BMC Team Machine which I'm thankful for granted the top tube on that bike was always a bit short and I did ride a 110/42 on that.

Looking forward to the small tweaks for spring and it should be dialed in within the month. I'll post better pics when I remove the wheel graphics.


----------



## Ashe (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice build!
Just new here and poking around the Colnago section as I am just building one myself!
I love the matt black across the board on your bike.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Ashe said:


> Very nice build!
> Just new here and poking around the Colnago section as I am just building one myself!
> I love the matet black across the board on your bike.


Thanks!

After adjusting further I think I will keep the 120mm stem and 44cm bars.

A friend said I should keep the decals a little longer, I may.

Its fun building these bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Carbon Lord for helping me out, nice product build


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

vboy19 said:


> Thanks Carbon Lord for helping me out, nice product build


No problem. Glad you were able to ride :thumbsup:

I did 60 miles today and I think I am going to go back into a 110mm stem and 42cm bar as I feel too long in the hoods and just a bit too wide in the tops, (had a 110/42 on my last bike but that frame had a shorter top tube as well). Plus I do crit racing (granted, not on this bike) but still....

Go with what feels right, right?

Cheers!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

What size is it?


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Kenacycle said:


> What size is it?


60cm Traditional


----------



## khorum (May 15, 2012)

My first RBR post!

Really pretty bike. I'm putting together a very similar build, except going full SR including brakes. What factors led you to choose the Gravitas? Now that you've had it a while - any thoughts you want to share on the build? ride?

Thanks!


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

khorum said:


> My first RBR post!
> 
> Really pretty bike. I'm putting together a very similar build, except going full SR including brakes. What factors led you to choose the Gravitas? Now that you've had it a while - any thoughts you want to share on the build? ride?
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you.

I chose the Gravitas because they match the look and finish of the frame. Also, because I am a Zero Gravity dealer and have a close relationship with the company.

I am running the latest version of the Gravitas, the Gravitas SL which is wider to accommodate the Firecrest and they stop quite well. Consider that I am 200 lbs, 6'3" tall and am on a carbon braking surface. I am also in Chicago which is as flat as a pancake.

The bike so far is great. I have a few hundred miles so far and have swapped around a few parts, mainly going back to a 110mm stem and 42cm bars from the previous 120/44 set up, keeping it 3T and I still tweak saddle position, height, bar angle, daily.

Its dialed in now and quite a supple, responsive ride. Not as twitchy as my former BMC was and definitely a more straight line bike. Super responsive though, I see myself sprinting better on this frame.

I may swap out the excessively deep Zipp 808's in favor of an Envy 6.7 set up but in due time. Getting my gear on, I just ordered up some PRO PI bibs and just picked up a Catlike Whisper helmet after retiring my old Giro Atmos.

So far so good. I have no regrets. Size of the frame being a 60cm traditional is spot on. Have my first Crit June 2nd so I'll know more then but for now I'll continue to push it along on my tri-weekly 60 mile group rides and hope to podium this season.

More to come.

Cheers.


----------



## khorum (May 15, 2012)

Gotcha. Showcase product is a great reason as long as they stop you when and how you want. 

Aside from brakes, other differences are:
- Shamal wheelset (other bikes (CT1) clinchers
- Fsa bar (kwing compact 42)
- Nero finish 

What were you on prior? Any compare/contrast?

K


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

Wow. What an awesome machine.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

khorum said:


> Gotcha. Showcase product is a great reason as long as they stop you when and how you want.


I wouldn't call them strictly a showcase item, they stop just fine but they have a specific use. Are there better stopping brakes on the market? Probably. This product is suitable for anyone who does not do heavy duty mountain descents IMO, and the company produces two different alloy variants if the Gravitas won't work out for your style of riding.



khorum said:


> Aside from brakes, other differences are:
> - Shamal wheelset (other bikes (CT1) clinchers
> - Fsa bar (kwing compact 42)
> - Nero finish


Nice! I was torn between the MTBK and the Nero.
This one looks good.











khorum said:


> What were you on prior? Any compare/contrast?


Had an older BMC Team Machine for 6 years that I beat the crap out of.









I'm still getting to know the C59.


----------



## khorum (May 15, 2012)

The one reason I chose Nero was the understated graphics. I think its a low-key approach to badass  At the end of the day, if it was the most awful paint - it would still be a sweet ride.

I'm a 47 year old who's becoming more and more concerned with comfort (average rides are 35-50 miles). My Tecnos and my CT1 both lasted me the better part of a decade with decent if not somewhat sporadic use. I'm hopeful (based on every possible published review/forum post) that this setup will give me that balance between performance and comfort. An added bonus is it gives me a valid reason to hang out at the LBS!


----------

